# Most volatile blue chips?



## hsk8787 (22 May 2009)

Hi, 
could anyone list the most volatile bluechips, and why they are?
thnx =]


----------



## cutz (22 May 2009)

My pick would be MQG, the bluest of blue yet so unpredictable, don’t know why, maybe all the uncertainties surrounding this stock creates volatility.

Still an exiting nice little number. (To ride that is )


----------



## awg (22 May 2009)

hsk8787 said:


> Hi,
> could anyone list the most volatile bluechips, and why they are?
> thnx =]




Here is an easy way to tell.

Run a scan on Incredible Charts

Criteria: Volatility        

Index: ASX20 or ASX50


It will spit them out in order of volatility, or whatever else you select

free


----------



## Bushman (22 May 2009)

cutz said:


> My pick would be MQG, the bluest of blue yet so unpredictable, don’t know why, maybe all the uncertainties surrounding this stock creates volatility.
> 
> Still an exiting nice little number. (To ride that is )




I would say RIO. Be intersted in that volatility data if anyone has run it.


----------



## awg (22 May 2009)

Bushman said:


> I would say RIO. Be intersted in that volatility data if anyone has run it.





u get the banana Bushman

MQG = 2

sorry, I cant work out how to attach the chart, the file is too big

if u can tell me how to reduce a bmp file in paint from 1 Meg to 170k, I will


----------



## skc (22 May 2009)

My punt is WOR. 5% seems the minimum range on a daily basis. You can make a case that they are not that blue, however.


----------



## skc (22 May 2009)

Here's the result from Incredible Charts

Over 1 year

GMG 76
FMG 67
BSL 58 
IPL 54
GPT 52  
OST 50
RIO 44
WOR 41
FXJ 40
LEI 38

Over last 3 months

MQG 24
GMG 23
GPT 18 
OST 16
RIO 14 
ORI 14
CWN 13
NWS 13
WOR 13 
AXA 12


----------



## awg (22 May 2009)

I scanned ASX 20

seems I need to download some free software to shrink the screenshots, as per the "attachments sticky" in beginners thread.

learn sumthink new every day


----------



## beamstas (22 May 2009)

awg said:


> I scanned ASX 20
> 
> seems I need to download some free software to shrink the screenshots, as per the "attachments sticky" in beginners thread.
> 
> learn sumthink new every day




Just open it in paint and save as .png


----------



## awg (22 May 2009)

beamstas said:


> Just open it in paint and save as .png




thanks Brad..thats 3 new things in one day


----------

